
Show HN: Uranus – Memo and Task App - resotto
https://github.com/resotto/uranus
======
k2enemy
I love new note taking and TODO apps, but Docker, Tomcat, Java, Postgres, etc
for a minimalist web app? Seems overkill.

~~~
resotto
Thanks for your reply! So you mean you want more functional one, right?

~~~
pointytrees
I think the feedback was, this looks like a very simple (but possibly useful)
app, it should not have such heavy dependencies.

~~~
ravenstine
What's heavy about any of that? I don't know what Tomcat is, but Docker is
just a means of installing and running software in a VM(if host isn't Linux),
Java is a perfectly fine language and runtime, and Postgres is a powerful and
widely-used database. Any other self-hosted web app would require at least a
language runtime and a database.

~~~
nurettin
Tomcat is a web server. Possibly thrown in as a word to be more verbose when
making a point.

To me, size of the image is more important than the number of servers in it.

~~~
resotto
Thanks for your opinion! Actually, I cared about the size of images but I
think I could do more efforts on it! Next time, I’ll try to do so!

~~~
nurettin
I currently use taskwarrior and nextcloud to synchronize task states between
computers. This web based solution would help get rid of the synchronization
part if it replicated enough of taskwarrior's functionality.

What I use most in taskwarrior is creating, starting, stopping and closing
tasks under projects, then I use hooks written in python which read the
changes from stdin and post the task changes to jira and slack.

So if this project could support web hooks, I could write a glue service for
it to call when new tasks are created or states are changed.

------
dcraw
Looks cool. You may like [https://workflowy.com/](https://workflowy.com/)

~~~
nitins
I use Dynalist which is also similar to workflowy.

~~~
spraak
I love Dynalist and I've been using it for the past 3 (?) years or so, I just
wish it had Vim controls.

------
nprateem
Uranus, seriously?

"Don't forget about that important meeting we've got tomorrow"

"Boss, shove it in Uranus"

~~~
nudq
Those stupid jokes are why we'll have to rename the planet in the future
(according to Futurama). It'll be called Urectum. Also a great name for Memo
and Task apps.

~~~
resotto
Thanks for your explaining! I determined to do so!

------
trpc
> In order to use Uranus, please install Docker in advance

so looks like I've been using it the wrong way all along

~~~
quickthrower2
Docking Uranus before deploying is wise. All you need to do then is flush and
wipe Uranus to minimise your chance of an infection.

------
tobr
Tiny suggestion: GIFs showing someone enter “a”, “b”, and “c” as their tasks
tell me that this is more about the system and tech than what it’s like to use
it to handle tasks in a real situation. Surely there must be a good example of
a real world scenario where moving things around in a hierarchy is useful?

~~~
resotto
Thanks for your suggestion! I agree with you 100%! I’ll re-upload these gifs
as more realistic one!

------
bigwheeler
It took me quite some time to install all the dependencies needed to get into
Uranus, but once I was in, it was quite pleasant. Are you planning on spending
any time making Uranus mobile friendly?

~~~
Zyst
I guess I’m a child

~~~
djsumdog
No no, I am too. It just makes me think of that gag in Animaniacs.

------
jxy
> In order to use Uranus, please install Docker in advance.

Do people forget about the existence of filesystems and that we can literally
put texts in a file using your favorite editor?

~~~
djsumdog
I assume they're starting small but want to expand it out to web interfaces,
syncing and maybe even a mobile app. Text files + git do have limitations when
you're on a phone or other mobile device.

~~~
quickthrower2
My next pet projects might be online apps that work purely via saving state to
the Dropbox api. So I don’t need to see your data, and you can see your data
anywhere via my apps, or if really stuck as plaintext files on the device(s)
you’ve synced to. If syncthing via browser is a thing that’d be cool to.
Anyone interested in collaborating?

------
kazinator
You forgot my birthday again. Why don't you stick it in Uranus?

~~~
resotto
You mean I should implement login function??

~~~
instantwhat
He's trying to tell you, in an indirect, humorous way, that the name of your
product, when spoken in English and pronounced a certain way, sounds like
something other than the name of the planet and mythological god.

His comment has been downvoted according to HN's sense of humor, or lack
thereof.

~~~
resotto
Thanks for your explaining! I understood now. Honestly, I didn’t have any idea
to this project but I like names of planets or gods, so I named this as
Uranus!

~~~
huhtenberg
This is such a common joke that it has meta-jokes based on it -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0czFnIvKOJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0czFnIvKOJY)

(That's the "urectum" bit from Futurama)

~~~
resotto
Aha! Guys above said just this common joke! OK, thanks for your kindness^^

------
kmonad
this looks a bit like an overweight but under-featured orgmode. but i might be
missing something?

------
altotrees
Despite all the dependencies, I really like the clean, simple UI. Very
uncluttered, which for a todo app is super important, in my opinion.

~~~
resotto
Thanks for your opinion! Yeah, I think so too, so that I made Uranus as simple
UI memo & task!

------
researcher7
To be honest, it is hard not to joke about the name, but I'll not do that.
Looks interesting. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
resotto
Thanks for your replying! Yup, I need rename this LOL Thanks!

------
klohto
Thank god, I thought HN would bash me for being childish but nice to see I’m
not alone...

------
dtujmer
haha Uranus

